
How Vox aggregates - aaronbrethorst
http://www.vox.com/2015/4/13/8405999/how-vox-aggregates
======
Grue3
1\. Steal content that other people produced. 2\. Call it "aggregation". 3\.
Profit.

These clickbait sites like Buzzfeed, Vox and Gawker are the cancer of the
internet.

